# Gli sbarchi clandestini



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2012)

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Nick (8 Settembre 2012)

Gli rispedirei indietro, se vogliono entrare che lo facciano regolarmente.
Adotterei una legge dell'immigrazione tipo quella Giapponese (che reputo ottima)


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2012)

servono all'inter cosi riesce a farsi la squadra


----------



## tamba84 (8 Settembre 2012)

certamente non si possono far morire di fame e rifiutare,ma da un altra parte bisogna anche stare attenti che siano persone che vogliano davvero integrarsi,diventare cittadini italiani(penso agli stranieri di 2 generazione nati qua vissuti qua che han frequentato la scuola qua)e chi viene solo per i propri porci comodi,la questione è più complessa di quanto non sembra,premesso il semplice concesso che chi delinque va rintegrato,c'è ne sono anche che vengono qua per lavorare onestamente e per cercare un futuro migliore che quà non hanno e spesso lavorano in nero senza diritti,l'altro dramma e che vi sono partiti politici che giocano sul populismo e sull'ignoranza della gente per farli passare come autori di tutti i mali.


----------



## Stex (8 Settembre 2012)

Ma nn guardano la tv? Non sanno che siamo presi peggio di loro?


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Settembre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma nn guardano la tv? Non sanno che siamo presi peggio di loro?


L'avranno una TV?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate?



Che bisognerebbe ricordarsi di quando eravamo noi italiani i clandestini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che bisognerebbe ricordarsi di quando eravamo noi italiani i clandestini.



Si però Blu già siamo messi male poi se dobbiamo pure accogliere tutti addio eh


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si però Blu già siamo messi male poi se dobbiamo pure accogliere tutti addio eh



Non bisogna accogliere tutti indistintamente ma neanche respingere tutti senza verificare le specificità di ciascuna situazione.


----------



## Nick (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non bisogna accogliere tutti indistintamente ma neanche respingere tutti senza verificare le specificità di ciascuna situazione.


Io farei tipo modello Giapponese, fino a 3 mesi senza visto, poi è obbligatorio farne uno (lista: http://www.nipponfever.altervista.org/index.php/visti-quale-fa-per-noi.html )
E se ti scoprono senza ti rimpatriano a tue spese e sei bandito dal paese per 10 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Io farei tipo modello Giapponese, fino a 3 mesi senza visto, poi è obbligatorio farne uno (lista: http://www.nipponfever.altervista.org/index.php/visti-quale-fa-per-noi.html )
> E se ti scoprono senza ti rimpatriano a tue spese e sei bandito dal paese per 10 anni.



Questo presupporrebbe un sistema di vigilanza e giudiziario assente nel nostro paese.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Io farei tipo modello Giapponese, fino a 3 mesi senza visto, poi è obbligatorio farne uno (lista: http://www.nipponfever.altervista.org/index.php/visti-quale-fa-per-noi.html )
> E se ti scoprono senza ti rimpatriano a tue spese e sei bandito dal paese per 10 anni.



Il sistema Giapponese è ottimo.


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2012)

basta applicare bene le regole vigenti. Da un punto di vista dei diritti umani l'Italia ha il dovere di accogliere i barconi, condurli a terra, rifocillare gli immigrati. Successivamente scatta il diritto da parte nostra di espellere gli immigranti. Naturalmente sono bei soldoni che vengono spesi, quindi è inoltre plausibile e giusto che anche la Svezia, per dire, faccia la sua parte per sostenere le nostre spese. In ogni caso gli immigranti hanno diritto di asilo politico se provengono da scenari di guerra civile e via dicendo, il che rende tutto più complicato.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> basta applicare bene le regole vigenti. Da un punto di vista dei diritti umani l'Italia ha il dovere di accogliere i barconi, condurli a terra, rifocillare gli immigrati. Successivamente scatta il diritto da parte nostra di espellere gli immigranti. Naturalmente sono bei soldoni che vengono spesi, quindi è inoltre plausibile e giusto che anche la Svezia, per dire, faccia la sua parte per sostenere le nostre spese. In ogni caso gli immigranti hanno diritto di asilo politico se provengono da scenari di guerra civile e via dicendo, il che rende tutto più complicato.




Hai detto bene, il problema andrebbe affrontato a livello europeo.


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2012)

Io sparerei a vista.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2012)

siccome il lavoro è la base dell'integrazione per ogni singolo cittadino,che cacchio vengono a fare in italia,che il lavoro a momenti non basta per noi? siamo già pieni di disoccupati,italiani...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] quel genere di linguaggio non è in linea con la policy del forum. Evitiamo certe uscite per favore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> siccome il lavoro è la base dell'integrazione per ogni singolo cittadino,che cacchio vengono a fare in italia,che il lavoro a momenti non basta per noi? siamo già pieni di disoccupati,italiani...



infatti...io rimango sempre contro


----------



## Brain84 (8 Settembre 2012)

Sarei favorevole se esistessero delle regole precise e un piano per accogliere e successivamente integrare gli extracomunitari idonei.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti...io rimango sempre contro


sì fabry,io non ho nulla contro gli stranieri che arrivano in italia e conducono una vita onesta e lavorativa(ma non sono tutti così purtroppo).Ma siccome,come ho scritto nel post precedente,credo che il lavoro sia la base dell'integrazione all'interno della società per ogni cittadino e da noi la disoccupazione dilaga,mi chiedo come mai l'italia sia ancora una meta così ambita.Inoltre mi chiedoerchè permettiamo di farci invadere in questo modo?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> siccome il lavoro è la base dell'integrazione per ogni singolo cittadino,che cacchio vengono a fare in italia,che il lavoro a momenti non basta per noi? siamo già pieni di disoccupati,italiani...




...pieni di disoccupati che rifiutano i lavori più umili e faticosi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...pieni di disoccupati che rifiutano i lavori più umili e faticosi.


in parte è vero quel che scrivi,blu,come è altrettanto vero ed inconfutabile che siamo anche pieni di stranieri che vengono in italia a delinquere


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> in parte è vero quel che scrivi blu,come è altrettanto vero e inconfutabile che siamo anche pieni di stranieri che vengono in italia a delinquere



I delinquenti vanno cacciati subito. Chi viene per lavorare, come è noto, quasi sempre svolge lavori che noi italiani non consideriamo degni.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> in parte è vero quel che scrivi,blu,come è altrettanto vero ed inconfutabile che siamo anche pieni di stranieri che vengono in italia a delinquere



alcuni vengono per delinquere, ma non tutti. Se arrivano a delinquere c'è un motivo, non è che lo fanno così tanto per 

Sia chiaro che non giustifico nessuno, dico solo che certi problemi andrebbero analizzati nella loro interezza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sì fabry,io non ho nulla contro gli stranieri che arrivano in italia e conducono una vita onesta e lavorativa(ma non sono tutti così purtroppo).Ma siccome,come ho scritto nel post precedente,credo che il lavoro sia la base dell'integrazione all'interno della società per ogni cittadino e da noi la disoccupazione dilaga,mi chiedo come mai l'italia sia ancora una meta così ambita.Inoltre mi chiedoerchè permettiamo di farci invadere in questo modo?



quelle cose, sono le stesse cose che dico io da un po' di tempo...come gli va di venire in Italia e perchè non facciamo niente per mandarli via (tipo 1 anno fa in Francia mi sembra che avevano rimandato indietro dei stranieri)

anche io sarei favorevole se i stranieri quì in Italia fanno una vita onesta, però quà tutti fanno quello che vogliono, nella mia città quelli seri saranno una decina


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> alcuni vengono per delinquere, ma non tutti. Se arrivano a delinquere c'è un motivo, non è che lo fanno così tanto per
> 
> Sia chiaro che non giustifico nessuno, dico solo che certi problemi andrebbero analizzati nella loro interezza



non ho scritto che vengano tutti a delinquere eh ,c'è anche gente straniera seria.Il mio concetto di base è che,vista la tragica situazione economica in cui versa il nostro paese,forse sarebbe meglio "chiudere le frontiere" per un po',ma in maniera molto civile,senza ricorrere ad atti estremi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> non ho scritto che vengano tutti a delinquere eh ,c'è anche gente straniera seria.Il mio concetto di base è che,vista la tragica situazione economica in cui versa il nostro paese,forse sarebbe meglio "chiudere le frontiere" per un po',ma in maniera molto civile,senza ricorrere ad atti estremi



Leggi, se ti va' questo : http://tuttosullavoro.libero.it/gallery/9696/italiani-rimpiazzati-dagli-stranieri/


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2012)

Ho letto,blu,ma io conosco gente con ottimi requisiti che sarebbe anche disponibile a fare lavori umili,pero' a volte sono le stesse aziende che hanno convenienza ad ingaggiare gente straniera.
Io stesso sono diplomato col massimo dei voti come perito elettronico,ma lavoro nell'edilizia e non me ne lamento neanche.
Alla fine la verità,come sempre,sta nel mezzo:come è vero che gli stranieri che arrivano in italia non sono tutti delinquenti,è vero anche che non tutti gli italiani disoccupati sono degli scansafatiche


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Ho letto,blu,ma io conosco gente con ottimi requisiti che sarebbe anche disponibile a fare lavori umili,pero' a volte sono le stesse aziende che hanno convenienza ad ingaggiare gente straniera.
> Io stesso sono diplomato col massimo dei voti come perito elettronico,ma lavoro nell'edilizia e non me ne lamento neanche.
> Alla fine la verità,come sempre,sta nel mezzo:come è vero che gli stranieri che arrivano in italia non sono tutti delinquenti,è vero anche che non tutti gli italiani disoccupati sono degli scansafatiche



Condivido, bisogna distinguere le singole situazioni.


----------



## Vinz (9 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io sparerei a vista.



Per quale motivo? Io sinceramente non è che andrei a prenderli coi biscottini e il latte appena sbarcati, ma sinceramente cose del genere non le capisco. Alla fine, cosa cambia tra noi e loro? Che noi siamo stati più fortunati a nascere nelle nostre condizioni, loro invece hanno avuto la sfortuna di nascere dove vige povertà e guerriglia urbana... basterebbe mettersi per un attimo nei loro panni, non dico di adottarli e di coccolarli.


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

[SUB][/SUB]Prova a chiedere agli abitanti di lampedusa, che giusto qualche volta si vedono arrivare barconi di immigrati, credo ne abbiano piene le scatole.
E se li assumono , si lamentano perche' pigliano poco..e se vivono in baracche vogliono l'appartamento...etc.

Per quanto riguarda la fortuna...c'e' chi nasce fortunato,ricco e chi no, e sara' sempre cosi'.

Se gli dai un dito, si prendono tutto il braccio; comunque in italia e' permesso di tutto, mentre se vai in yemen, somalia e posti del genere se fai una foto ti rapiscono.(fine OT)

Ovviamente ci sono casi e casi


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [SUB][/SUB]Prova a chiedere agli abitanti di lampedusa, che giusto qualche volta si vedono arrivare barconi di immigrati, credo ne abbiano piene le scatole.
> E se li assumono , si lamentano perche' pigliano poco..e se vivono in baracche vogliono l'appartamento...etc.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la fortuna...c'e' chi nasce fortunato,ricco e chi no, e sara' sempre cosi'.
> ...



Totalmente d'accordo. 

PS
L'avatar


----------



## yelle (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non bisogna accogliere tutti indistintamente ma neanche respingere tutti senza verificare le specificità di ciascuna situazione.


ahahahah, sì, vabhè, ciao  hai presente la burocrazia italiana che ***** è? XD


----------



## tamba84 (9 Settembre 2012)

bisogna ricordarsi che ogni momento di crisi,anche perchè è un momento di transizione,ha in sè grandi opportunità,per cui tante scuse per il razzismo cadono!

ovvio che i delinquenti van rimandati al mittente


----------



## Harvey (9 Settembre 2012)

Premesso che è una problematica molto vasta e andrebbe approfondita in maniera minuziosa, comunque vorrei solo ricordare che se durante la grande emigrazione italiana in nord e sud America avessero fatto queste generalizzazioni sul delinquere, beh allora tanti italiani sarebbero finiti nell'atlantico...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ahahahah, sì, vabhè, ciao  hai presente la burocrazia italiana che ***** è? XD



Ok, allora siccome siamo incapaci buttiamo tutti a mare i disperati che arrivano?


----------



## Vinz (9 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [SUB][/SUB]Prova a chiedere agli abitanti di lampedusa, che giusto qualche volta si vedono arrivare barconi di immigrati, credo ne abbiano piene le scatole.
> E se li assumono , si lamentano perche' pigliano poco..e se vivono in baracche vogliono l'appartamento...etc.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la fortuna...c'e' chi nasce fortunato,ricco e chi no, e sara' sempre cosi'.
> ...



Bah, semplicemente secondo me stai generalizzando alla grande. Ci sono extracomunitari che con 30 euro lavorano più di 10 ore (una tipa che abita di fronte a me e ha un orto, li fa stare tutta la giornata lì e quella è la paga). 
Poi, solo perchè in altri luoghi hanno determinati regimi questo non giustifica lo spararli a vista, eh? Perchè se vuoi un regime del genere abbandona internet e tutte le libertà che ne conseguono


----------



## prd7 (9 Settembre 2012)

Molti non conoscono bene il concetto di uomo e quindi umanità. Non sono in grado di comprendere come si riesca a pensare di buttare i clandestini in mare oppure lasciarli marcire, forse sono nato con altri ideali?. Ragazzi, sono persone come noi, e per ciò vanno rispettate, mettiamoci noi nei loro panni. Grandissima colpa del loro stato di miseria è da addossare all'Europa, che per lunghi secoli li ha colonizzati rendendoli succubi.


----------



## Isao (9 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Molti non conoscono bene il concetto di uomo e quindi umanità. Non sono in grado di comprendere come si riesca a pensare di buttare i clandestini in mare oppure lasciarli marcire, forse sono nato con altri ideali?. Ragazzi, sono persone come noi, e per ciò vanno rispettate, mettiamoci noi nei loro panni. *Grandissima colpa del loro stato di miseria è da addossare all'Europa, che per lunghi secoli li ha colonizzati rendendoli succubi.*





Ragazzi cominciate a ragionare con la vostra testa e lasciate perdere le migliaia di frasi fatte che avete detto in questo topic e le storielle di 2 pagine lette nei libri di storia.


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

Come ho scritto prima,ci sono casi e casi. Detto cio' , se fossi un abitante di lampedusa a me darebbe molto fastidio, vedere la tua citta'/regione invasa settimanalmente da extracomunitari, sai che bello? Per carita', non vieto a nessuno di venire di entrre nel nostro paese e prendere la cittadinanza italiana, pero' se sei a casa mia, ti comporti come dico io, non come dici tu.


----------



## prd7 (9 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ragazzi cominciate a ragionare con la vostra testa e lasciate perdere le migliaia di frasi fatte che avete detto in questo topic e le storielle di 2 pagine lette nei libri di storia.



Ma che cosa stai dicendo? 
Gli stati africani, ad esempio, dovrebbero essere anni luce avanti a noi stati europei, avendo numerosissime materie prime. Ti faccio un esempio, conosci il coltan e la situazione nel congo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto prima,ci sono casi e casi. Detto cio' , se fossi un abitante di lampedusa a me darebbe molto fastidio, vedere la tua citta'/regione invasa settimanalmente da extracomunitari, sai che bello? Per carita', non vieto a nessuno di venire di entrre nel nostro paese e prendere la cittadinanza italiana, pero' se sei a casa mia, ti comporti come dico io, non come dici tu.


Ma questo mi sembra logico, è ovvio che loro devono adattarsi alle nostre leggi e non il contrario.


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2012)

Si ma in paesi cosi poveri dove non esiste un sistema socolastico che formi ingegneri,dottori,scienziati ecc...come fanno a sfruttare le propie risorse?


----------



## Emanuele (9 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [SUB][/SUB]Prova a chiedere agli abitanti di lampedusa, che giusto qualche volta si vedono arrivare barconi di immigrati, credo ne abbiano piene le scatole.
> E se li assumono , si lamentano perche' pigliano poco..e se vivono in baracche vogliono l'appartamento...etc.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la fortuna...c'e' chi nasce fortunato,ricco e chi no, e sara' sempre cosi'.
> ...



Caspita, si lamentano ADDIRITTURA perchè vivono in baracche e lavorano 10 ore al giorno per 20 euro. Che maleducati


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Si ma in paesi cosi poveri dove non esiste un sistema socolastico che formi ingegneri,dottori,scienziati ecc...come fanno a sfruttare le propie risorse?



E perchè devono essere gli altri a sfruttarle per loro?


----------



## prd7 (9 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Si ma in paesi cosi poveri dove non esiste un sistema socolastico che formi ingegneri,dottori,scienziati ecc...come fanno a sfruttare le propie risorse?


Credo che sia necessario analizzare diversi fattori.
Come già detto precedentemente, ritengo che il fattore colonizzazione sia stato forse il più importante per quanto riguarda la loro arretratezza. Vi ricordo che le colonie sono state abolite nel 1960. Gli inglesi , ma anche i francesi ecc utilizzavano la popolazione dell'Africa occidentale per poter lavorare più efficacemnte nei campi americani dove tra l'altro veniva praticato anche l'allevamento dei neri in seguito all'abolizione della schiavitù.
Negli stati arabi, non credete che la religione islamica sia limitante? Credo che stiano vivendo quello che noi abbiamo vissuto 1000 anni fa, o forse anche meno.


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

Ti ospitiamo, ti diamo da lavorare e ti lamenti pure? Nessuno gli ha chiesto di venire in italia, poi come sempre ci sta chi se ne appprofitta, comunque erano solo due esempi, senza mettere in dubbio l'umilta' e l'onesta di alcuni di questi.
Come ho scritto, pero' ci sono anche quelli ai quali se gli dai un dito , poi vogliono tutto il braccio.


----------



## Isao (9 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma che cosa stai dicendo?
> Gli stati africani, ad esempio, dovrebbero essere anni luce avanti a noi stati europei, avendo numerosissime materie prime. Ti faccio un esempio, conosci il coltan e la situazione nel congo?



La colonizzazione è avvenuta nell'800. Credere che la colpa della loro povertà sia attribuile a questo è davvero riduttivo. Quando gli stati europei "scoprirono" l'africa vi trovarono quello che più o meno c'è ancora oggi: 4 tribù. Ovviamente sto generalizzando ma il punto del mio discorso è che mentre gli europei avevano già inventato le lamette gilette, gli africani stavano ancora facendo le danze della pioggia. Questo giustifica il colonialismo? Assolutamente no. La colonizzazione è la causa della loro arretratezza? Assolutamente no.

Poi, e sono consapevole di poter sbagliare, penso che il nocciolo importante è la cultura. Non mi interessa il colore della pelle o altro. Se una persona di colore nasce e cresce sotto la cultura italiana ed europea deve avere diritto a restare in questo paese. 
In alcuni paesi vige una cultura totalmente differente dalla nostra che è destinata a scontrarsi irrimediabilmente, fin quando la civilizzazione e l'evoluzione culturale non investirà anche questi paesi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PS: le materie prime sono molto meno importanti del clima. La storia dell'umanità, dell'Italia e del Giappone ne sono testimoni.


----------



## prd7 (9 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> La colonizzazione è avvenuta nell'800. Credere che la colpa della loro povertà sia attribuile a questo è davvero riduttivo. Quando gli stati europei "scoprirono" l'africa vi trovarono quello che più o meno c'è ancora oggi: 4 tribù. Ovviamente sto generalizzando ma il punto del mio discorso è che mentre gli europei avevano già inventato le lamette gilette, gli africani stavano ancora facendo le danze della pioggia. Questo giustifica il colonialismo? Assolutamente no. La colonizzazione è la causa della loro arretratezza? Assolutamente no.
> 
> Poi, e sono consapevole di poter sbagliare, penso che il nocciolo importante è la cultura. Non mi interessa il colore della pelle o altro. Se una persona di colore nasce e cresce sotto la cultura italiana ed europea deve avere diritto a restare in questo paese.
> In alcuni paesi vige una cultura totalmente differente dalla nostra che è destinata a scontrarsi irrimediabilmente, fin quando la civilizzazione e l'evoluzione culturale non investirà anche questi paesi.
> ...



Stai ancora ignorando il nocciolo della questione, come facciamo noi stati europei ad andare avanti o come siamo andati avanti senza le loro materie prime? Evidentemente non sai darmi una risposta. 
L'Inghilterra col solo carbone come pretendeva di andare avanti e diventare una delle maggiori potenze? Soprattutto nel periodo del mercantilismo.
La colonizzazione non è avvenuta nell'800, ma ci sono state diverse colonizzazioni. Le prime, effettuate da Spagna e Portogallo risalgono al '500, poi nel '600 quelle olandesi e così via.
Io sono d'accordo con te che è importante la cultura, ma come potevano queste persone svilupparsi? Quando si è sotto una dittatura oppure sotto il controllo di altri Stati è difficilissimo emergere.


----------



## tamba84 (9 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Molti non conoscono bene il concetto di uomo e quindi umanità. Non sono in grado di comprendere come si riesca a pensare di buttare i clandestini in mare oppure lasciarli marcire, forse sono nato con altri ideali?. Ragazzi, sono persone come noi, e per ciò vanno rispettate, mettiamoci noi nei loro panni. Grandissima colpa del loro stato di miseria è da addossare all'Europa, che per lunghi secoli li ha colonizzati rendendoli succubi.



Concordo in pieno e basta vedere i libri di storia e come vada di moda il populismo razzista per aver la conferma.

E come ha detto il vice presidente dalla Caritas,non certo l' ultimo dei turno, in un periodo di CRIsi come l' attuale ci si dovrebbe aprire di più all' altro,paradossalmente avviene l' opposto,vuoi anche perché i dati son dati male o interpretati a piacimento, vuoi. Perché la gente si fa abbindolare di più dai populismi senza indagare i dati dati.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Un altro dei tanti piccoli problemi che il nostro paese c'ha. Al quale ovviamente non sappiamo da decenni porre un rimedio.


----------



## yelle (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, allora siccome siamo incapaci buttiamo tutti a mare i disperati che arrivano?


ma che c'entra?  io ridevo del fatto che proponi di valutare ogni singolo caso singolarmente  per come funzionano le cose in Italia nel 2015 staremmo ancora a valutare i clandestini di luglio 2012.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra?  io ridevo del fatto che proponi di valutare ogni singolo caso singolarmente  per come funzionano le cose in Italia nel 2015 staremmo ancora a valutare i clandestini di luglio 2012.



Se le cose non funzionano in Italia non è colpa dei poveracci che ci vengono.


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se le cose non funzionano in Italia non è colpa dei poveracci che ci vengono.


E' vero che in italia le cose vengono gestite male...ma immagini se applichiamo un sistema spagnolo o francese contro l immigrazione irregolare cosa succederebbe?parole come xenofobia,nazismo,fascismo,razzismo sarebbero all'ordine in tutti i media italiani.Il piu grosso difetto degli italiani e' elogiare altri paesi come francia o germania(tanto per fare 2 nomi)pero se applichiamo i loro modeli spunta la vocina che dice ''eh nooo ma qui non si puo fare''.Tanto per fare 2 esempi in quasi tutta l europa che sta bene l acqua e' gestita da privati e non dallo stato,hanno l energia nucleare che gli sconta parecchio il costo dell energia al singolo cittadino(bollette luce,gas,benzina).Questi sono solo 2 esempi ma c e ne altri mille.Quindi mettiamoci l anima in pace il discorso immigrazione e' un capitolo chiuso.


----------



## yelle (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se le cose non funzionano in Italia non è colpa dei poveracci che ci vengono.


e chi ha detto il contrario


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> e chi ha detto il contrario



Non credo di aver sostenuto questo.


----------



## yelle (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo di aver sostenuto questo.


e allora di che si parla, di aria fritta?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> e allora di che si parla, di aria fritta?



yelle, se dici che la burocrazia italiana non è in grado di gestire il problema dei migranti distinguendo i vari casi ne consegue che dovrebbe seguire metodi spicci, io ho solo detto che non dipende dai disperati che arrivano se non sappiamo gestirli.


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Settembre 2012)

il problema è trovare invece un modo per espatriare alcuni italiani


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> il problema è trovare invece un modo per espatriare alcuni italiani



Parole sante.....


----------



## prd7 (9 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> il problema è trovare invece un modo per espatriare alcuni italiani



Direi quanto prima.


----------



## Francy (9 Settembre 2012)

Io credo che le posizioni estreme siano entrambe sbagliatissime in questo caso. Chi dice:"Spariamo a vista" ignora il concetto di umanità, chi dice invece:"Ricordiamoci di noi quando emigravamo" ignora o vuole ignorare come noi siamo stati trattati all'estero e come ci hanno rispediti a casa per direttissima con le scuse più banali, dividendo moltissime delle nostre famiglie.

Personalmente credo che, in questo caso come in molti altri, sia l'UE a non avere una politica soddisfacente e unitaria. La Spagna bombarda i barconi e tutti zitti, lo facciamo noi e sorge il finimondo.

La mia idea è che bisognerebbe trovare il modo di dividere chi veramente è onesto da chi viene per delinquere o per vivere di espedienti, ma sono consapevole che, probabilmente, è un'utopia. Pragmaticamente, inoltre, credo anche che in un momento storico come il nostro ci sia difficile riuscire a "collocare" queste persone, sia dal punto di vista del lavoro che dal punto di vista dell'abitazione. Senza contare che, purtroppo, sociologicamente questa situazione può esporre a rischi di "escalation razziste" ed episodi veramente "scomodi" sia di stranieri su italiani che viceversa. Quindi l'idea di cercare di far entrare la minor quota possibile di clandestini mi sembra, per ora, la meno peggio.


----------



## yelle (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> yelle, se dici che la burocrazia italiana non è in grado di gestire il problema dei migranti distinguendo i vari casi ne consegue che dovrebbe seguire metodi spicci, io ho solo detto che non dipende dai disperati che arrivano se non sappiamo gestirli.


tu ne consegui una cosa a seguito di un tuo personale ragionamento (e, a proposito, con la tua frase vai contro quanto espresso nel post precedente, te ne sei accorto? XD), ciò non vuol dire che scrivendo una cosa io volessi anche sottintenderne l'esatto opposto. Mi vuoi davvero dire che non c'è niente, tra il valutare ogni caso singolarmente e lo rispedirli tutti a casa appena toccano il suolo italiano?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> tu ne consegui una cosa a seguito di un tuo personale ragionamento (e, a proposito, con la tua frase vai contro quanto espresso nel post precedente, te ne sei accorto? XD), ciò non vuol dire che scrivendo una cosa io volessi anche sottintenderne l'esatto opposto. Mi vuoi davvero dire che non c'è niente, tra il valutare ogni caso singolarmente e lo rispedirli tutti a casa appena toccano il suolo italiano?



Io dico solo che tra rispedirli tutti indietro senza valutare i singoli casi ed accoglierli tutti un paese civile ha solo una scelta. Al momento, a mio avviso, tra l'altro, non ci sono strumenti idonei ad assicurare l'effettività delle espulsioni di tutti i peggiori che vengono individuati. Spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Pitto91 (10 Settembre 2012)

Se solo l'europa si interessasse a questa questione con la stessa enfasi con cui guarda lo spread tra i nostri BTP e i bund della Merkel...


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Mica è un problema solo italiano: in Germania è pieno di turchi e di ***** ad esempio... La svizzera fa lavorare una marea di stranieri... Eppure non mi sembrano nazioni al collasso, evidenteMente i problemi sono altrove


----------



## yelle (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che tra rispedirli tutti indietro senza valutare i singoli casi ed accoglierli tutti un paese civile ha solo una scelta.


discordiamo sul punto cardine, quindi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mica è un problema solo italiano: in Germania è pieno di turchi e di ***** ad esempio... La svizzera fa lavorare una marea di stranieri... Eppure non mi sembrano nazioni al collasso, evidenteMente i problemi sono altrove


dimentichi il grande problema secondo il quale l'Italia NON è la Svizzera XD


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mica è un problema solo italiano: in Germania è pieno di turchi e di ******* ad esempio... La svizzera fa lavorare una marea di stranieri... Eppure non mi sembrano nazioni al collasso, evidenteMente i problemi sono altrove



Ah ah!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> discordiamo sul punto cardine, quindi.




...siamo diversamente d'accordo.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah ah!



***** è un termine della lingua italiana, a voler essere piu precisi anche quello piu corretto


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> ***** è un termine della lingua italiana, a voler essere piu precisi anche quello piu corretto



Diciamo che, se vogliamo essere proprio pignoli, bisognerebbe dire "di colore". Anche nero può essere un insulto, o comunque essere preso come tale.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Diciamo che, se vogliamo essere proprio pignoli, bisognerebbe dire "di colore". Anche nero può essere un insulto, o comunque essere preso come tale.



No no, guarda sul dizionario


----------



## Nick (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> ***** è un termine della lingua italiana, a voler essere piu precisi anche quello piu corretto





> Il termine ***** indica una persona appartenente a una delle etnie originarie dell'Africa subsahariana e caratterizzate dalla pigmentazione scura della pelle; in senso più ampio, può applicarsi ad altri gruppi etnici con caratteristiche somatiche analoghe, come i negritos delle Filippine o gli australiani aborigeni. Sebbene la sua etimologia e il suo significato tecnico non siano né dispregiativi né volgari, sotto l'influenza dei rispettivi termini di lingua inglese e lingua tedesca, *la parola ha assunto col tempo un significato comune prevalente con accezione dispregiativa verso i soggetti di pelle scura.*


cit.Wikipedia


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

è la realtà comunque. "*****" è il termine corretto in Italiano, formalmente almeno. Proviene dal latino Niger. Poi, col tempo, ha preso un significato dispregiativo, ma in italiano è il termine corretto.
Fra l'altro odio questo "buonismo formalista" che, a mio parere, ha portato a coniare termini senza reale significato come "di colore". Che vuol dire di colore formalmente? Assolutamente nulla, ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

L'ha assunto per colpa di quelli che se la prendono per nulla 

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/N/*****.shtml

Poi come sapete io sono uno di quelli che gli stranieri li "difende" sempre


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No no, guarda sul dizionario



Una cosa è il dizionario, e hai ragione, una cosa è la sensibilità di ognuno 
Comunque troppo OT


----------



## Emanuele (10 Settembre 2012)

C'è un altro discorso da fare: l'Italia è il paese all'interno DELL'UE con la più bassa percentuale di natalità, e di conseguenza con il più alto numero di popolazione anziana. Fra qualche anno chi pagherà la pensione di queste persone? I figli degli italiani non basteranno, quindi giocoforza avremo bisogno di lavoratori stranieri. E' un percorso che altri stati europei (vedi la germania, come ha detto luca) stanno già compiendo.


----------



## Doctore (10 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> C'è un altro discorso da fare: l'Italia è il paese all'interno DELL'UE con la più bassa percentuale di natalità, e di conseguenza con il più alto numero di popolazione anziana. Fra qualche anno chi pagherà la pensione di queste persone? I figli degli italiani non basteranno, quindi giocoforza avremo bisogno di lavoratori stranieri. E' un percorso che altri stati europei (vedi la germania, come ha detto luca) stanno già compiendo.


Si ma in germania hanno delle leggi severe...per farvi un esempio la cosidetta legge inutile ''fini-bossi'' in confronto alle leggi tedesche sull immigrazione e' una scorreggia.


----------

